# tim to start doing treadmill work



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so iguess that blows the whole duncan not coming back till nxt season thing thank God, i cant see what is says in there b/c i dont belong to mysa but anyone that has it can you tell me what it says


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also i find that pop says expect duncan to play in the last 5 games or so


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, TheRoc5! This makes my day :biggrin: . Sadly, I don't have mysanantio either. Treadmill work is a very good sign indeed, but I really hope he doesn't play untill playoff time unless he's 100% or we're very, very close to the number one seed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here you go fellas:





> Spurs notebook: Duncan to start work on treadmill this week
> Web Posted: 03/28/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...



Sigh of relief


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Koko. And thanks again, TheRoc5. This really makes me feel alot better.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

At least he's not in a wheelchair anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, that makes my day....

Hopefully he performs in the playoffs to.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd be interested to see how the Spurs could do in the playoffs without Duncan. This is coming from a nonspurs fan though. I think the Spurs need him to be serious in the playoffs, they might be able to escape the first round, but in the 2nd and 3rd round the competition gets really tough.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah! i'm happy... i'm glad he's recovering. the only thing is that it's better for him to stay out of regular season until he's 100% recovered. it's better to be sure... the spurs needs duncan badly in the playoff...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/basketball/nba/spurs/stories/MYSA032905.1D.spurs.183b43966.html 





> *Tim Duncan, meanwhile, has begun walking on a treadmill as his sprained right ankle continues to heal. Duncan probably will need at least another two weeks to recover, but officials were pleased with his progress the first seven days.*
> 
> Devin Brown, who joined Duncan on the injured list last week, has received a steroid injection in an attempt to relieve some inflammation around the disk injury in his back. So far, his condition hasn't improved much.
> 
> With Duncan and Brown sidelined indefinitely, Popovich hopes to use the brief break to work in their replacements.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope he comes back before the playoffs just a few gms though. so we can get our chemistry going and get on a little role before playoffs. i can see duncan coming back april 12 at home vs portland


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is really good news. Without TD we'd be toast in the playoffs. I hope he can come back for the last 2 or 3 regular season games, so he can get his rhythm back before the playoffs, but getting him fully healed is more important.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1st round should also help us b ready for a huge run in the playoffs(i think we can sweep the grizz again) any 1 else think we can sweep them again


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

texan said:


> This is really good news. Without TD we'd be toast in the playoffs. I hope he can come back for the last 2 or 3 regular season games, so he can get his rhythm back before the playoffs, but getting him fully healed is more important.


One more time you speak truth, I'd talke a 100% fit TD for playoff games instead of a raw TD in a bad shape back next week or so any day.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i wouldnt want TD to come back during the regular season... he needs to be ready for the playoffs and we dont need him to come back too soon....i think he came back alittle too soon after his previous ankle injury thus leading to this one, he really needs to strengthen it before he comes back


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Stay out until the playoffs... if we don't have Duncan we'll be out in the second round (I see us making past the first in 6 games without him).

So, we're wishing for the best.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd actually like to see Duncan back before the playoffs begin. Tim always seems to be kind of rusty when he gets back from an injury. Our final 5 games of the season are against the Blazers, the Jazz, the Grizzlies twice, and the Timberwolves. We could definitely use Tim for those last three games as they will be tough to win without him. It would help him get back into the groove of things before the real test begins.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree, but do we really want to risk him reinjuring his ankle? Another week off rest could be very crucial. It's a toss up.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw Tim walking through AMC Huebner Oaks movie theaters (on the IH-10 frontage road and Huebner) a couple of days ago. The ankle looked fine from where I was standing. 

I had almost forgotten how freakishly tall he was. A tiny 6'11". :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Another good sign. I'm feeling more confident Tim will be back atleast in time for the playoffs everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I can completely understand the desire to have Tim back for a couple games to get his rythym for the playoffs, but I would really like to see him out until the playoffs begin so that we know that he has had the maximum amount of time to heal...

The reason that ankles get re-injured a lot is because the tendon is so weakened that it cannot take the same pounding as normal. And with Tim's history this year, the ankle is gonna be considerably weaker. So I would love for him to be off the ankle as long as possible and deal with the consequences of a little rust. Him even being on the court would give our guys enough of a confidence boost to beat Memphis for a game or two if he doesn't have his stride.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If he's 100% the last week of the season, I say you still let him play to get some rust off. Of course I'd really prefer for his minutes to be limited, just as everyone else would.



The good thing is that I'm pretty damn sure that the staff won't rush Duncan back just to win the division or just to get a higher seed. That might sound weird at first, but I think the coaching staff is going with the approach that if everyone is healthy, we've got as good a chance as anybody to win the title.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree...Pop said it himself today, and has for years...In the Western Conference, worrying about who you are playing is a waste of time because all of the teams are so good...they will definitely try more to have a full team in the playoffs than an higher seed


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree...Pop said it himself today, and has for years...In the Western Conference, worrying about who you are playing is a waste of time because all of the teams are so good...they will definitely try more to have a full team in the playoffs than an higher seed


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Whoops...not sure how that happened...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think you give him the final two or three regular season games to get back into the swing of things, 20-30 minutes per contest. I hope the 1st round isn't tough, because Duncan is going to be getting 40 minutes per night at some point in the playoffs, the later the better. The good news is, I think a slightly sore ankle but a months worth of rest is better than a completely worn down Duncan with a healthy ankle. This rest he'll have had after he returns is similar to half of an offseason's rest. Rest was *much needed* for Duncan, and he is getting it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

koko when ever you here an update on mysa can u update us plz


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan's return uncertain from moderate ankle sprain  





> Duncan's return uncertain from moderate ankle sprain
> Web Posted: 03/30/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...







Basically, to sum it up: Patience. After reading this article, that's basically the approach I'm going to take.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim leglar frm espn says he expect timmy d to b bak on the 5th to last gm also so i have lots of hope


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> tim leglar frm espn says he expect timmy d to b bak on the 5th to last gm also so i have lots of hope


Pop said that when Tim just got injured so he may be basing his assumption on that statement.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im not sure but i think he said something like he talkd to some people or something


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan on the mend 




> Duncan on the mend: With Tim Duncan continuing to make progress rehabbing his sprained right ankle, team officials haven't changed their hope that he will be able to return with five games remaining in the regular season.
> 
> "He's improving day by day," Popovich said. "It might be seven games, it might be three games, we don't know."


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone think that Duncan may be a little too cautious on that ankle once he returns? I know injuries can have a devastating effect on players *mentally*, even after the injury is completely healed up. Duncan has sprained the ankle 3 times this year, he may be afraid to jump as often as he used to when he returns. I hope not.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I think he'll be a little timid, which is why I'd like to see him play a few games before the playoffs actually start (That's assuming he's 100% and ready to go)



I think Duncan knows how significant this time of year is, and if he plays a little scared/timid, we're in trouble. I think he'll be fine as long as he's fully healed and ready to go.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no duncan is duncan he is the best player in the gm top 15 players of all time in my opion.. he will play so great


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Most recent update on Duncan's status from today's (April 5) paper: 





> *Duncan, who has not played since spraining his right ankle on March 20, said at his charity golf tournament Monday he “definitely” will be on the floor for the start of the postseason.* Though team officials had hoped he would be back by April 12 – allowing him five games to find his rhythm – Duncan hasn’t targeted a specific date for his return.
> 
> “I’m going to continue to work every day, rehab and, as it feels better, I’ll keep pushing myself,” Duncan said.




Link


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although I don't think he will be timid, I think he will be smart and maybe a bit cautious his first game or two back. TD knows how much he means to this team, and he will will us to win. I don't think this will affect him too much mentally and I don't think he will shy away from contact and such.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan is great one of the best players all time i have trust in him on how much he will do and how. i still have a little hope he wil b bak before the postseason


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's good that Duncan is feeling so confident that he'll be on the floor come playoff time, but hopefully he can start getting some activity on his ankle pretty soon so we can find out how it responds. That's going to be the big test and factor as to whether or not he'll be ready to go for the last 5 games.


----------

